#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] 塔

## Ghostalker

太阳向着乌云沉去
黑夜本身愈发明亮
高架桥上的彩虹缺了色
自有商店招牌来想办法

古树一样老的路灯杆对面
有一座小小的塔
塔上雕着一只飞翔的鸽子
颜色随灯光而变化

塔尖有一颗熄灭的星星
在光的海洋里一言不发
就像点亮天际的幻梦
细细的塔顶托着它

高层小区无声的俯视
一百只红眼在巨物身上眨动
手中的方块变幻着色彩
戏谑一切光和黑暗的挣扎

我从天桥抵达街道的另一边
我还能看到矮矮的星
我从大门进入围墙的另一侧
我还能看到小小的塔

----------


## Lin

感謝您分享的文章，很高興又看到您！最近還好嗎？

對我來說，從文章中隱約感受到無奈，大地光明的逝去沉入黑夜裡。
在淒清的路上景物依舊、黯然失色。

在塔尖上，那顆已熄滅的星星，可能是過去的夢想？
在光柵中顯得那樣沉默，但在黎明時分卻顯得夢幻。
而高塔上的鴿子可能代表希望？但想飛，卻怎麼也飛不高。

在孤寂高聳的大樓，配著無數的航空警示燈。

手中方塊裡的世界，形形色色，五花八門。
卻怎麼也不是心中所渴望的那份寧靜與臻美。

請問手中的方塊是指手機嗎？

最後，我覺得文章的收尾很棒！

----------


## Ghostalker

没想到你这么快就回复，我确实吃了一惊，哈哈，我也很高兴你能欣赏这首诗！

最近其实很好，不如说，我“痊愈”了。说来惭愧，之前抱怨了那么多，没多久就宣布痊愈了，仿佛很不矜持一样，哈哈哈。拜一名旧识所赐，我确实找回了以前那股“愣头青”的劲。一切衰老的心态、退伍的感慨，都被“事情还没结束”驱散了。就像是武侠小说里打通了任督二脉一样，重新回归本真的状态很好，仿佛有一种力量在涌动一般，之前“burn out”的感觉已经一扫而空了。

这篇诗词，固然也有一些郁郁寡欢的感觉，不过其实更多的是我独特的那种“绝望的乐观主义”（或者说幸存者的乐观？殉道者的乐观？总而言之是一种接受了苦难的现实但不放弃希望的感觉）。

在这首诗里，“天体的光”象征着某种真理，因为它是自然的，是自我赋权的，是不需要装点和掩饰的。太阳已经沉入乌云，城市五光十色，但这种光归根结底只不过是一种争相叫卖的喧嚣罢了。在这自欺欺人的霓虹的迷宫里，就连那小小的塔上的白鸽也失去了原本的颜色，不得不被灯光任意粉饰。唯一只剩下那颗熄灭的星星还坚守着黑夜的真实——它有一个目的，一个点亮天际的目的；但在那些急于驱赶黑暗的霓虹灯眼里，这颗熄灭星星的目标无异于是幻梦一般。人们住进了比塔还高的住宅，手机的屏幕可以随时点亮，随时呈现出要么狂热煽情要么玩世不恭的各种内容。人们被夜晚的光包围，被夜晚的光轰炸，但即便如此，那小小的塔和熄灭的星星还在那里。它一直在那里，宛若永恒；简直要像耶稣的十字架一样变成抽象符号而永远流传下去。它永远在心的背面，任何时候我回头就能看见它。

“我存在。”

那就好，存在本身就是有其意义的。早晚会有一颗真正的星星升上天顶，它能给世界带来真正的光。到那时，这颗没有灯泡的星星，将会迎着太阳发亮。

----------


## Lin

別這麼說！能夠回歸本真又能夠痊癒是一件好事！

山谷依然，川流不息，只為靜候新生。
只要放下恐懼與擔憂，如同我們年輕那樣。

您在您的詩裡提及到：「...『天體的光』象徵著某種真理，因為它是自然的，是自我賦權的，是不需要裝點和掩飾的。...」

我滿認同您所說的，因為它就在那邊。
唯有您的覺察不變，只有您能感受它，而且它毫不保留、毫不掩飾。

我覺得您的詩很有故事性、啟發性。我認為足以製成一部短篇動畫了！

而且，每一個人的存在都是有意義的，就像種子的存在一樣。
當它時機成熟、發芽、茁壯，屆時並能夠結出那甜美豐碩的果實。

我的存在，在你的存在。

無論如何，很高興您痊癒了！

----------


## Ghostalker

这首诗确实是源于一个动画短片。原片讲述的是一个雕塑，被别人任意粉刷了多次，被鸽子挂满鸟粪，但是雕像始终屹立不倒。原文讲的是一无所有的城镇的雕像，但是以我的生活经历，我想讲讲应有尽有的大城市里又如何，于是我就写了这一篇。从这一点来说，确实，这首诗或许很像是某种动画短片，毕竟本来确实是站在巨人肩上的结果。

另外，谢谢你的祝贺！重回本真的感觉确实是无法比拟的。就仿佛世界上唯一重要的只有这件事一样，它带来的动力和满足是超越一切的。希望所有人都能找到这种状态，哈哈！

----------


## Lin

感謝您的回覆，很高興知道一個很棒的故事！
要好好珍惜重回本真的感受唷！永遠不要讓它熄滅！

此外，預先祝您中秋佳節愉快！

----------


## Ghostalker

谢谢，也祝你中秋快乐！
下次再发作品，可能就是完全不同的（更接近几年前的我）的风格了，哈哈

----------


## Lin

哇！我很期待！

無論您的創作風格如何，皆屬於您自己的，因為那是發自內心的。

----------

